# New to film!



## Pumpedupkicks (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello I am learning to develop film and I had a question I wanted to see there was a universal temp and time for film. I didn't know if you needed the box the film came in to see how long it takes and what temp. I had some film that I lost the box to and I didn't know if there was a chart tell you how long you need to develop it.


----------



## terri (Jan 29, 2013)

Try looking here!    On the left side, select your film type and then developer.   

Hope this helps!


----------



## Pumpedupkicks (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 30, 2013)

If you have an iPhone, iPod touch or ipad download the massive dev chart app.


----------



## Pumpedupkicks (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome thank you I have a Iphone 5 so I will download it!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 30, 2013)

The app is not that good read reveiws


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2013)

gsgary said:
			
		

> The app is not that good read reveiws



It has 4.5 stars. Out of 5.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 30, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> It has 4.5 stars. Out of 5.



timer stops in the middle of developement i removed it from my phone


----------



## ann (Jan 30, 2013)

some of us don't use that feature.

I downloaded it to my phone to use in class to speed up looking for times for a various film types. We have a printed version but I haven't up graded it in a long time, and it is just too large for all that ink and paper.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 30, 2013)

You can also often find detailed information on the websites of the film and developer manufacturers. The guys at Kodak, for example, tend to do more rigorous, standardized testing of film/developer combinations than most contributors to The Massive Dev Chart. You should regard all times as just a starting point, to be revised to suit your own technique as you gain experience in the use of the film/developer combination.

What film and developer are you using?


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 30, 2013)

gsgary said:


> timer stops in the middle of developement i removed it from my phone



Never had that problem, I use the app every time I develop.  The only thing I would like to see in the app is update it so that it has a native iPad interface.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2013)

gsgary said:
			
		

> timer stops in the middle of developement i removed it from my phone



Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 30, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.



They might have fixed it because it was well known


----------



## timor (Jan 30, 2013)

Pumpedupkicks said:


> Awesome thank you I have a Iphone 5 so I will download it!


It is a good starting point but don't get too attached to it. Developing film is very much a personal experience. Manufacturer recommendations or massive chart may give you fair results for start, but you are here for something much better than that and you can get there mostly by own experimentation. So, if something would go wrong in the beginning don't get upset, analyze (we can help) and adjust.


----------



## Pumpedupkicks (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

